# I wish



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish______________________________

Now you fill in the blank, I'll start of course

I wish I could hook up my computer to her brain and download the real reason she cheated on me, or even better
I wish I could shove a usb cable up her a$$ to help me decipher all the sh1t that came out of her mouth on those ddays.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

love=pain said:


> I I wish I could shove a usb cable up her a$$ to help me decipher all the sh1t that came out of her mouth on those ddays.


How do you really feel love=pain?

I wish I could go back to being 13 years old and re-live my life again; knowing what I know now. (Including remembering all the football game outcomes and the stock market trends)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I assume since this is in CWI you only want infidelity related wishes??

I wish my husband had told me what he wanted to do BEFORE he did it. Maybe then I would have realized how seriously bad things had gotten, and we could have come to the place we're at now without the devastation.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I assume since this is in CWI you only want infidelity related wishes??
> 
> I wish my husband had told me what he wanted to do BEFORE he did it. Maybe then I would have realized how seriously bad things had gotten, and we could have come to the place we're at now without the devastation.


well a wish is a wish doesn't have to be about cwi, I am sure many of those
Wishes would be similar


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

badmemory said:


> How do you really feel love=pain?
> 
> I wish I could go back to being 13 years old and re-live my life again; knowing what I know now. (Including remembering all the football game outcomes and the stock market trends)


Haha guess I shouldn't candy coat it, shouldn't say mean things anyhow not angry today fairly happy


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I had not spent years seriously entertaining my WW's contention that my vigilance following the exposure of her years-long EA amounted to unwarranted mistrust, suspicion and controlling.


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish it didn't happen to my children.


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

love=pain said:


> I wish______________________________
> 
> Now you fill in the blank, I'll start of course
> 
> ...


I like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

There is another thread titled just like this here at TAM:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/103530-i-wish.html


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> I assume since this is in CWI you only want infidelity related wishes??
> 
> I wish my husband had told me what he wanted to do BEFORE he did it. Maybe then I would have realized how seriously bad things had gotten, and we could have come to the place we're at now without the devastation.


I wish the same thing.

If I would have known then what I know now, I would have stopped the things that drove him to the point of wanting to leave and to step out of our marriage because he no longer cared.


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> There is another thread titled just like this here at TAM:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/103530-i-wish.html



What is wrong with you people who feel the need to point out there are other similar threads. Is there a rule says you can only have one or something? I started a name thread in CWI and someone else pointed out there was already one on social. Who cares?!?!?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

standinginthegap said:


> What is wrong with you people who feel the need to point out there are other similar threads. Is there a rule says you can only have one or something? I started a name thread in CWI and someone else pointed out there was already one on social. Who cares?!?!?


I wish people weren't so rude, there's nothing wrong with pointing it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I wish I didn't have a reason to be here!!!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish, deeply wish, I had never met my ex-husband.


----------



## standinginthegap (Jan 16, 2014)

mablenc said:


> I wish people weren't so rude, there's nothing wrong with pointing it out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, that just irritates me and people make it seems as if you can only have one.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

standinginthegap said:


> Sorry, that just irritates me and people make it seems as if you can only have one.


You can have many, it increases the odds of the wish coming true


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

standinginthegap said:


> What is wrong with you people who feel the need to point out there are other similar threads. Is there a rule says you can only have one or something? I started a name thread in CWI and someone else pointed out there was already one on social. Who cares?!?!?


Whoa. Upset much? 

I notice you have joined just TAM so you are a newbie. Well, how this works is that it's an OPEN forum. Meaning you can OPENLY post about similar threads, and ones titled the same. There is nothing wrong or derogatory about that. 

Simmer down.



mablenc said:


> I wish people weren't so rude, there's nothing wrong with pointing it out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right?!



standinginthegap said:


> Sorry, that just irritates me and people make it seems as if you can only have one.


You can always put people on ignore if you don't like what they post and if you find them so incredibly irritating. Free will and all that. Something else you may not have known as a fresh TAM blood.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Like Annie, I wish cinnamon rolls had no calories...


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

standinginthegap said:


> Sorry, that just irritates me and people make it seems as if you can only have one.




I wish for you to never do a "search" on this website for:

blowjobs
anal
pen!s size
breast size
etc.


I promise you there's MORE than one!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

southern wife said:


> I wish for you to never do a "search" on this website for:
> 
> blowjobs
> anal
> ...


My personal fave is bolded. Gosh, how many penis size threads can THERE BEEEEE? Seriously! It's always fun.

Oh and you forgot the: 

"My significant other has a close friend..."

"Can women and men be friends?"

"What you eating today?" 

:rofl:


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish I never had a reason to search out sites like TAM.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

standinginthegap said:


> Sorry, that just irritates me and people make it seems as if you can only have one.


This is true, which leads me to my next wish:


I wish people didn't think they own threads, forums, or the internet in general.

I say this not to be mean or derogatory to certain posters, but since these days (I just saw 4 today alone) I see more people telling others to leave *their *thread if they don't like something, or telling others to get out of a certain forum, website, etc. as if they own it.

That is the beauty of an open web system, where anyone can join and give their opinion, thoughts, etc. If one doesn't agree with this or like it, then start their own controlled forum where they have control over membership, postings, language, etc. Just because someone starts a thread, doesn't mean they own it. The story they post is wholly theirs, but the responses, interactions, and other parts belong to everyone just as much them. Don't like this freedom, then don't post, but don't try to bully others into thinking they can't post just because you don't want to hear it, that job is the moderators to decide if it belongs or not, not the thread starters!!


----------



## brokeneric (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish I was gay
Bob marley "no woman no cry" 1979 - YouTube


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish I could trust my old lady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish I installed the keylogger/monitoring software earlier. But that's an obvious one.
I wish I had installed a VAR in the vehicle
I wish I had went to sites like this when the signs of the affair were staring me in the face


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish.... that there was a way that I could, for the duration of our marriage, understand EXACTLY what she wants, BEFORE she wants it, which she is not capable of telling me directly, so that I can remain on top of my game. 

Was that too cryptic?


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Per most everyone above, the wishes that the past could be changed and that I acted differently at the time would be what I wanted, including knowing the stock market and the scores.

If I was limited to changing today, I would wish that I would quit having Triggers and that I could fully trust again.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish I'd have never been in the accident that took my legs away.

I wish there was no homelessness.

I wish my husband would have told me our marriage was over before we had two children.

I wish I had married someone else.

I wish I had a new car.

I wish my grandparents were still alive.

I wish my mother wasn't crazy and my father was not senile.

I wish I would have trusted my gut years ago and followed the career path I really wanted instead of the one that was less risky.

I wish I lived in a warm climate.

I wish I could sing or draw, I love the arts.

I wish my kids knew every decision I made, I made with them in mind.

I wish I slept better, longer, and more restfully.

I wish I didn't worry about money so much.

I wish I had a personal trainer.

I wish there were no commercials and better shows on TV.

I wish I had a Kindle Paperwhite and some good books.

I wish my unhappy cheating friends would leave their unhappy marriages and hang out with ME more.

I wish I could go back to sleep for a little while longer. 

Going to try the last one.......

Peace.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

I wish my mom hadn't thrown away the boxes to my N64 games when I was little. Those things are worth a lot these days


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish that all my love, care, concern, attention, morals, understanding, compassion, passion, romance, and just being a good person (self proclaimed). Weren't taken for granted. Wishing is for children, but here on this forum it's something I think about a lot. In the end I wish I never met my ex, so much heartache, it's not fair.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I wish I could accurately predict powerball numbers. 

I wish I could be a professional beer taste tester. I always thought that would be a great job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

DarkHoly said:


> I wish my mom hadn't thrown away the boxes to my N64 games when I was little. Those things are worth a lot these days


:iagree: My Mom in the 70s burned my comic book collection that I had started around 1964. She said the boxes under my bed made it messy. Lost the "Introduction of the PUNISHER, WOLVERINE" and Several others that I do not even want to know what they were worth.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

workindad said:


> I wish I could accurately predict powerball numbers.
> 
> I wish I could be a professional beer taste tester. I always thought that would be a great job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, these are good ones. Of course, I wouldn't know about the beer taster, as you wouldn't just get to taste the good ones, you would have to also taste the bad ones and that could spoil the good ones for you. Kind of like when people wish they could be a gynecologist, but then realize the majority of the time it wouldn't be like what you see in adult entertainment, but more like what you see in disease journals. EWWWW!!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

workindad said:


> I wish I could be a professional beer taste tester. I always thought that would be a great job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I worked in the QC lab of a brewery for a couple of years and tasting was part of the job  We also got a free dozen beer every Friday. Good times.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Some great replies I have resisted wishing that I could go back 25+ years and never marry her or that I would have never met her because I wouldn't have my kids of course from another angle I would have met someone else had other kids and loved them just as much so maybe that's a push. Who knows if any other person you may have married would have cheated on you so predictions are always tough.
I guess the one wish is to know the things then that I do now, I hope I would be a better father, a better husband (maybe she wouldn't have cheated) and a better person.
When you are younger especially as a husband and father sometimes you lose sight of the things that can change lives for better or worse, be nice to have that knowledge now.

Oh and I would like to wrestle a bear and win, though some days I feel like I am wrestling a bear but not sure I am winning or losing.LOL

Forgot to add make me a taster in any bourbon distillery in Kentucky, heaven on earth


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I worked in the QC lab of a brewery for a couple of years and tasting was part of the job  We also got a free dozen beer every Friday. Good times.


How do you get a job like this? I've been in training.


----------



## DiamondsandRust (Jan 21, 2014)

i wish i was in the successful marriage and not here. 

i wish my kids were a bit older to make things easier on them.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Re: I wish*



DarkHoly said:


> I wish my mom hadn't thrown away the boxes to my N64 games when I was little. Those things are worth a lot these days


I have Bubble Bobble 2 (a 16 bit game) for the 8 - bit NES in my garage. That game alone goes for anywhere from 200-300 on Ebay. I have others, but that one is the most rare.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish betrayed husbands could kill the OM with no consequences. 

I bet activity in the CWI section would dry up pretty fast if it were the case.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish TAM existed and was available to me 30 years ago!!!


----------

